# confeccionar cable rs232 para conectar desde PC a balanza



## victorleonc (Nov 30, 2016)

*Estimados amigos de la comunidad, *

Soy nuevo en este foro, he acudido a uds que me indiquen cual es forma correcta de leer este esquema que lo baje del manual del fabricante, ahi solo me indica como va un lado, pero no dice nada de la otra punta, estoy haciendo un programa en .net para capturar datos de esta balanza OHAUS Pionner PA313.

Adjunto esquema y adjunto diagrama que he realizado con dos opciones A y B para que me observen y me digan cual es la correcta, para armar ambos lados.

Saludos,

Att. Victor Leon


----------



## Lamas (Nov 30, 2016)

Pareciera que el puerto RS232 de la Balanza también es un DTE según la dirección de las flechas en las diferentes señales.  Un dispositivo DTE transmite por el pin 2 y ademas genera la señal RTS.  Te diría que probes con tres hilos:  TX, RX y tierra según la opción B.  la tierra es el pin 5 y debes unir ambos pines N.5
Si no te funcionara une los pines 7 y 8 en cada conector con un pequeño puente, es decir el 7 de la balanza con el 8 de la balanza y de igual manera del otro lado, aunque creo que no lo vas a necesitar.


----------



## victorleonc (Nov 30, 2016)

Lamas dijo:


> Pareciera que el puerto RS232 de la Balanza también es un DTE según la dirección de las flechas en las diferentes señales.  Un dispositivo DTE transmite por el pin 2 y ademas genera la señal RTS.  Te diría que probes con tres hilos:  TX, RX y tierra según la opción B.  la tierra es el pin 5 y debes unir ambos pines N.5
> Si no te funcionara une los pines 7 y 8 en cada conector con un pequeño puente, es decir el 7 de la balanza con el 8 de la balanza y de igual manera del otro lado, aunque creo que no lo vas a necesitar.



Gracias Lama por tu pronta respuesta, la verdad es que no entiendo como funciona el tema de las fechas, en todo caso he illustrado en otro diagrama, los cambios que mencionaste para que la comunidad me heche una mano.

Saludos,


----------



## plarenas (Nov 30, 2016)

Ese es un cable null módem, tienes que conectar los 5 hilos lo de las flechas indica la dirección de comunicación de RX -> TX y viceversa los otros dos son de señalización en la aplicación supongo se se usarían


----------



## Lamas (Nov 30, 2016)

para salir de dudas de una vez acerca de si el puerto de la balanza es DCE o DTE medi el voltaje entre el pin 5 y el pin 8.  Si hay voltaje es DTE; para estar mas seguros también medí el pin 2 contra el pin 5, también debería haber voltaje.  si no lo hubiera en ninguno, medí el pin 7 contra el 5; y el pin 3 contra el 5.  si no medi todos los pines contra el pin 5 y nos comentas que valores obtuviste.  Podes compararlo con lo que te den los pines de la PC.


----------



## victorleonc (Nov 30, 2016)

plarenas dijo:


> Ese es un cable null módem, tienes que conectar los 5 hilos lo de las flechas indica la dirección de comunicación de RX -> TX y viceversa los otros dos son de señalización en la aplicación supongo se se usarían



Muchas gracias PLARENA voy a armar el cable. Si todo sale bien les cuento como me fue. Saludos.



Lamas dijo:


> para salir de dudas de una vez acerca de si el puerto de la balanza es DCE o DTE medi el voltaje entre el pin 5 y el pin 8.  Si hay voltaje es DTE; para estar mas seguros también medí el pin 2 contra el pin 5, también debería haber voltaje.  si no lo hubiera en ninguno, medí el pin 7 contra el 5; y el pin 3 contra el 5.  si no medi todos los pines contra el pin 5 y nos comentas que valores obtuviste.  Podes compararlo con lo que te den los pines de la PC.



Ok, Lama eso lo haré mañana que este en el trabajo, tomare los voltajes desde la balanza.


----------



## solaris8 (Nov 30, 2016)

aqui, el manual de servicio en el parrafo 1.6 esta lo de transmision de datos....

http://www.testequipmentdepot.com/ohaus/pdfs/pioneer-service.pdf


----------

